# The guy can really fish for Salmon or Steelhead.



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Love Kyle's videos:


----------



## Buck_Iseroc (5 mo ago)

He is one of the most enthusiastic guys on youtube! You can tell he loves what he does and he makes entertaining and informative videos. Looking forward to fishing with him.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Met him about 11 years ago. Solid dude that can catch a fish in a puddle. If you ever get the chance to fish with him take the opportunity. About seven years ago he called me at about 1130 at night to let me know there was a fresh push of fish and I better get in my truck and go no time for sleep.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I finally had some time to watch. He does a good job explaining how to cure skeins. His rigging advice is great too. Should help out new anglers lessen the learning curve. Solid video for salmon.

Edit to add that the only thing I disagreed with was using an improved clinch knot instead of a palomar knot with the braided line to secure the barrel swivil. 

Palomar knot with braid when tied correctly equals success.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

I admire them both. Living their best lives. It’s excellent.


----------



## SalmonSlayer321 (May 11, 2020)

Kyle McClelland is a great fisherman, but most importantly a great man. He loves teaching others the addiction that is Salmon/Steelhead fishing ethically... Super fun genuine dude


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

SalmonSlayer321 said:


> Kyle McClelland is a great fisherman, but most importantly a great man. He loves teaching others the addiction that is Salmon/Steelhead fishing ethically... Super fun genuine dude


Depends on which day and what mood he's in.


----------



## reelnsteel (Mar 21, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> I finally had some time to watch. He does a good job explaining how to cure skeins. His rigging advice is great too. Should help out new anglers lessen the learning curve. Solid video for salmon.
> 
> Edit to add that the only thing I disagreed with was using an improved clinch knot instead of a palomar knot with the braided line to secure the barrel swivil.
> 
> Palomar knot with braid when tied correctly equals success.


I would have to agree with you about the Palomar knot for braid but never thought about going back through the eye of the swivel


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Depends on which day and what mood he's in.


You've had some run ins with him on the river eh ?


----------



## Buck_Iseroc (5 mo ago)

My wife and I just fished with him last week. I thought he was a great guy! Taught my wife how to cast her centerpin in about 40 seconds and put us on some giants despite the crap weather we had.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

Wouldn't that be terrible if you had to learn on your own and enjoy all of the aspects that go along with it? Exploring, planning your next trips, looking at an atlas, exploring backroads tweaking your rigs, tweaking equipment etc. Now everyone looks at Instagram and Facebook and wants instant gratification and success.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Rando Wilson said:


> Wouldn't that be terrible if you had to learn on your own and enjoy all of the aspects that go along with it? Exploring, planning your next trips, looking at an atlas, exploring backroads tweaking your rigs, tweaking equipment etc. Now everyone looks at Instagram and Facebook and wants instant gratification and success.


I fished for Steelhead for 3 years before I caught any. I stumped through woods, and streams, and made 1000's of casts/drifts. I caught all sort of other fish before I got a Steelie. But when I got my first, I caught a couple others, the same day. 

But, I sure don't begrudge anyone who wants to be guided to catch their first Steelhead. Taking a wife out for her first Steelhead outing, dealing with inclement weather, and all the stuff that goes into a Steelhead outing makes getting her into a fish more important. If she is just cold, and miserable, and doesn't catch anything, there might not be a 2nd trip. And it supports a Guide, which I think that is important for any number of reasons. I am glad Buck Iseroc and his wife caught some fish with this Guide. Hopefully this turns into a lifelong passion for them, and they'll raise some little Steelheaders to keep the sport alive in the future.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

My guide on the Manistee just told me that we'll be using beads for Steelhead. I never done that. Kind of concerned. Though spawn bags were the goto bait. Any input is appreciated. Are beads any good for Steelhead and how do they compare to spawn bags in effectiveness ??


----------



## bjm (Nov 25, 2003)

The Terminator said:


> My guide on the Manistee just told me that we'll be using beads for Steelhead. I never done that. Kind of concerned. Though spawn bags were the goto bait. Any input is appreciated. Are beads any good for Steelhead and how do they compare to spawn bags in effectiveness ??


Beads work pretty well. They out fish bags some days. Be confident and get good drifts and you’ll catch fish with them.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

The Terminator said:


> My guide on the Manistee just told me that we'll be using beads for Steelhead. I never done that. Kind of concerned. Though spawn bags were the goto bait. Any input is appreciated. Are beads any good for Steelhead and how do they compare to spawn bags in effectiveness ??


You hired a guide and are now on the net question his choice of presentation?


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

riverman said:


> You hired a guide and are now on the net question his choice of presentation?


Yep, have been Steelheading with guides since 2001, always spawn. First time beads. Questioning is good


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

bjm said:


> Beads work pretty well. They out fish bags some days. Be confident and get good drifts and you’ll catch fish with them.


Thanks !


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

The Terminator said:


> Yep, have been Steelheading with guides since 2001, always spawn. First time beads. Questioning is good


No problem. You should try a plug guide some time


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

riverman said:


> No problem. You should try a plug guide some time


Actually, I did go with a "famous" guide on the Manistee, I think our first year, that used plugs. Two boats, 1 Steelhead all day, on the last hole. Was a monster buck, maybe 16 pounds with two rainbow stripes...awful day otherwise. Have had consistently amazing days with spawn.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

The Terminator said:


> Actually, I did go with a "famous" guide on the Manistee, I think our first year, that used plugs. Two boats, 1 Steelhead all day, on the last hole. Was a monster buck, maybe 16 pounds with two rainbow stripes...awful day otherwise. Have had consistently amazing days with spawn.


Beads can be very effective, and they’re the choice of most guides now. A good guide friend of mine who is primarily a plugger smashed the steelhead this fall with his last trip being last week.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

A good guide serves to educate rather than merely fill a cooler or get a portfolio of hero shots. Seems to me that Kyle and his gal are living their best life. Not many folks can say that.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

Bob Hunter said:


> Beads can be very effective, and they’re the choice of most guides now. A good guide friend of mine who is primarily a plugger smashed the steelhead this fall with his last trip being last week.


Thanks for the good input


----------



## Buck_Iseroc (5 mo ago)

Rando Wilson said:


> Wouldn't that be terrible if you had to learn on your own and enjoy all of the aspects that go along with it? Exploring, planning your next trips, looking at an atlas, exploring backroads tweaking your rigs, tweaking equipment etc. Now everyone looks at Instagram and Facebook and wants instant gratification and success.


Truth be told, I had never been on a guided trip before. I have been fishing for steelhead for about three years now here in Steelhead Alley and mentioned to my wife that I would like to give Michigan a go. She booked the trip for my birthday and I'm glad she did. We had a great time and learned a lot. They don't all have to be Rambo trips.


----------

